# The Death of Warboss Grimtoof(40k)



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

As the members of the Circle sit at thier seats the Master begins, "The ork threat is reaching a climax in the Druvenii VI system. We have lost contact with the colonies there and need to investigate what happened out there and, if need be, put a stop to this threat before it becomes to large. Captain Timodius shall lead this force and have support from several scouts squads from the 10th, Understood? May the Lion watch over you, dissmissed." 

All right the rules:
-NO GOD-MODDING, do it your character will die an unglorious death and you wont be able to make a new character. If you pm other people to make a 2 or 3 part a post thats fine if you talk it over first.

-Be serious about it. I will update every Monday or sooner if the pace of the RP demands it. Please try and post at least once a week or Pm me if you cant. If you miss two weeks without a pm your character will die.

-This is my first RP as GM and it will probably suck so bear with me.

-At least 5-6 lines per post. Similar to the background at the top. Put some emotion and thought into it. Be nice to other players as well.

There will be five slots open and thats all, first come first served. 
Standard character template. Remember you are all scouts so age accordingly. The only one who is older and seen a lot of battles is the Sergeant.

You are a member of the Angels of Repentance. Scouts armor is matte black pants with a black chest gaurd with the imperial eagle picked out in Dark Angels green. Sergeants have the left shoulder gaurd in Dark ANgels green as well.

Weapons: Sergeant will have a bolter, bolt pistol and a close combat weapon/power fist.
One scout may have a sniper rifle, bolt pistol and combat blade.
Everyone else is standard bolter, bolt pistol and combat blade.

Name: What people call you.(no nicknames)

Age: Rememmber scout so 18-25. 30-45 for sergeant.

Appearance: What you look like.

Personality: How you act, what your like.

Background: How you came to be selected to a scout squad and training.

Weapons: Sergeant has Bolter, Bolt Pistol and combat blade or a powerfist. One scout ha a sniper rifle with bolt pistol and combat blade. Three with Bolters and bolt pistol combat blade.

Equipement: What else do you carry as a scout? Be reasonable.

So please enjoy.

Edit people in so far:

1. Sergeant 
2. Malloc(GOarr)
3. Typhos(GODSMACKED)
4. 
5.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Malloc

Age: 19

Appearance: Malloc is 7 feet tall with black short cut hair, and deep brown eyes. Training has left him with tanned skin. His face has a single scar, a reminder of his past, running from his right eyebrow in a crescent shape ending just below his right eye. On his left arm he has several scars running in parallel. 

Personality: In many situations Malloc keeps a Zen like cool about him. He is soft spoken and respectful. Below this exterior beats a heart of rage.

Background: Malloc was born onto a forest rich world. His early years were spent working on a family farm. This extensive plot of land was cultivated by an extended family, but was owned by a nobleman. One of his first toys was a rough carved wooden doll of a mighty warrior angel of the Emperor, an Astartes. Through much of his life he heard the stories so many others had. These stories of great warriors fueled his determination, but the curse of being a ‘peasant’ hung over him. This drove Malloc to extremes, for that is what all heroes must do is it not? He trained as best he could while trying to keep this activity a secret. At the age of eight he killed his first bandit, and left home. By the time he had reached the age of ten he had killed 12. Each one was remembered by a scar on his left arm. His travel stopped in a large town that was having a festival. In all of his years Malloc had never seen such a thing. It wasn’t until he saw one of the angel knights that he realized what it was. The trials were harsh, but he was with one of the few that survived to join the ranks of the Emperors Angels of Death as an initiate of the Angels of Repentance.

Weapons: Bolter, bolt pistol, and combat blade.

Equipement: A small first aid kit, a cartograph data-slate, ration packs, several clips of ammunition, a bolt pistol silencer and red dot sight, 2 frag grenades and a krak grenade. 

[Remember, remember the rules of Heresy; the bulk of your post must be in the stock white/gray colour or else all colour gets drained. Well so much for any hope of rhyming that. - darkreever]


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Typhos*

Name: Typhos

Age: 24

Appearance: Tan skin, black hair, dark blue eyes. a few tattoos. 6'2" 195lbs. 

Personality: Typhos is the quite type. He likes to act rather than speak. He will take his shot as soon as it presents itself. Always acts in the best intrests of the people he is with. But is not overly friendly. 

Background: Typhos was raised on a ferral desert moon. He was a challenger to his clan's best hunters. Being a crack shot allowed him to bring home more meat with less resources spent. The only food available that wasn't dust moss, was a very deadly lizard creature the size of a horse, called a Vyrrock Drake. He has mastered his rifle, and is an expert shot. When he was 9 was the first he ever heard of a green skin. A small band of Small green skins lead by One very large one came to his village while he and the others we out hunting. What he came back to he has never spoken of. But, he is a consummate tracker and followed the green skins back to their lair. What he found was a battle in full swing. Saw great men of metal attacking the green ones, he did not hesitate to join in the battle. The men in metal were the Angels of Death, and they were far out numbered. Half way through the battle they took notice of Typhos, and saw he was on their side. When the smoke cleared not a single green skin stood. The largest and most decorated of the angels of death approached Typhos and said only two words. "Well Fought". Typhos knowing he had nothing to go back to followed them onto their thunderhawk crusier without invitation. They shoved him out, but he jumped right back in. One of the men drew a chainsword, but the leader stayed his hand. He was later sent through the trials and joined the ranks as an initiate of the Angels of Repentance. 

Weapons: sniper rifle with bolt pistol and combat blade. 

Equipement: food, water rations, fishing kit, small climbing kit, Ghillie suit (for long steak outs),


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

GOarr nice your in, GODSMACKED sorry no targeter yet other wise waiting on the background for final say.


----------

